# Sex Education



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

I am going to re open this as the other topic has become more a topic about first experience that with sex and not about how people can find information on the education side of things 

Take yourself beyond the edge of pleasure! You and your lover can expand your sexual repertoire, enhancing your enjoyment and strengthening your relationship when you are well educated in love making from the right source and not taking porn as the holy grail of how it should be done ,

It is hard to lose our inhibitions when they have been ground into us by people that did not want their kids to experiment or get into something that was not good so often our parents gave us the wrong idea sex in a effort to protect us told us it was dirty or bad 

I hope we can post here positive information on where to get good information , to help others Go beyond the ordinary and into a new world of sexual excitement! Learn how to use fantasy, toys, vibrators and props for more intense orgasms, using restraints to build excitement, seductive role reversal, 

learn from each other debate and grow together , in the art of love making and not let porn be the only thing people use to help them play ,


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

AS we seem to be getting a few women asking what do men mean when they say what they really want is to feel sexually desired 

BUT at the same time we are getting women saying they all so want to feel sexually desired , 

So what are so many doing wrong ,
both sexes asking the same question , 
some have very healthy active sex life's but there is some little thing missing 

Some times we need to help sex happen 
we need to plan set a time , respect the work the other puts in , 
it is no different to any other thing in life 
If you are walking down the street and you see someone walking the other way do you cross over so you don't have to say hello 
or do you greet them with a smile , 
same goes for sex if it becomes routine then the other is going to starting thinking your only doing it out of duty 

and duty sex becomes bad sex 

Take one night to have a raw discussion about what you do and don’t like sexually, explore new sex moves, and talk about your hidden fantasies, or just be open to let the other talk 
Don’t pressure yourself to be sexy, just experiment to see what you like and say what you normally avoid saying out of fear of embarrassing yourself or sounding insensitive. expectations are unlikely to change overnight, so couples must communicate their likes and dislikes in bed in order to have a mutually pleasurable experience. 

there is no real sex class , this time of year people start thinking about what classes they might like to take up for self improvement over the winter , 
dance , car repair, or will I do a sport or keep fit 
but there is no sex class and if there was would we go, we would be all too embarrassed to attend 

even all the sex shops are shutting down , and people act like sex is something they should be ashamed about , 
So the only way to know about sex is from the others that we have experimented with or shared with but if we don't know what to do first or if we don't know what feels good that brings us back to KNOWING JUST WHAT WE SEE ON PORN OR WHET OTHERS SAW ON PORN ,


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Young at Heart said:


> I think the answer is contained within the words you have said in your first post.
> 
> Just like you, he wants to feel sexy and that you appreciate his body. Focus on what you said you wanted, as it is what he likely wants.
> 
> ...


 this is too good advice to get lost in just one response to one topic


----------

